# ACS & RPL for my application!



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

My query is in reference to my application with ACS under ICT Business Analyst category. Case Officer emailed me today asking :

1. Please complete an ACS Project Report Form
My Problem: 
a. I need to know what needs to be written and how much long and detailed description will be enough. Any Sample for business analyst will really help me
b. Someone told me that RPL will deduct 6 years from your experience and you will be left with the remaining experience only for assessment purposes for calculation of points. Is that true ?

2. You have also created entries in your applications for your employment at Company XXX and Company YYY that are in different countries however the references do not support this. In order to separate these you must provide a revised reference letter explaining the exact dates and country of employment.

My Problem is :
a. I had earlier uploaded letter from my companies to ACS for providing reference. Now my companies do not provide location and dates in letter. So should I take a statutory declaration and upload. Will that be acceptable to ACS that I have switched from company letter to Statutory declaration. 

Also I am confused with point calculation. Please validate my understanding :

1. My Age 42 ( 15 Points)
2. RPL (Academics will give me 15 points)
3. Work Exp ( I have 11 yrs of relevant exp. 11-6 =5 years) 15 points
4. IELTS Band 8 (20 points)

Total for me is 65 ? Is that right ? What if I score a band 7 in ielts ? I cannot migrate? Is that so....

Please help and guide me please .........


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1.a: I cannot help you with RPL format, maybe someone does, or just search on the ACS website itself. They may have a sample or a template.

1.b: Yes, 6 years will be deducted in case of a RPL application.

2. Statutory Declaration from your manager/ supervisor to state the dates and country of employment should be fine. You won't be able to remove whatever has been uploaded so far, so this is just a matter of providing additional document to state the dates and location.

About your points- #3- work points will be 10 and not 15, especially if your 5 years of work experience is all overseas (non-Australian).

With less than 60 points on your own, you won't be eligible for the 189 PR; with 55 you (technically) will be for the 190 state nominated, but receiving a nomination with 55 points is difficult these days. With even less points, you will have to check the 489 SS or FS, but 489 is not a PR. You also have other immigration visa options like the employer sponsored ENS 186. Do check other options at *visa finder*.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Also, Please check your education can be assessed by ACS or not. If not then you have to go through VETASSESS to assess your degree. In my case i am a mechanical engineer. So I got my degree assessed from Vetassess.

Best of luck


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Consider PTE-A also, 
You can score 8 band easily as compared to IELTS.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks KeeDa , Pon & SK for your valuable guidance. Can you please confirm my understanding :

1. I am an BBA (Grad) & MBA International Business. I am not sure who will access my academic. My understanding is that once I get a letter from ACS then based on the result I need to decide whether my qualification was accessed by them or not. If not then I need to approach some other body I guess??? Pls advise.....

My current status is that I am almost ready with my RPL report and will get the Statutory Declaration done this Saturday. Then I have to email ( I cannot attach it now and status also says "Awaiting Reply") these things to acs and then wait for their answer.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Please search through the forum to see anyone with bba=>mba got their degree assessed by ACS. If there is any earlier. Chances are very high that yours will be assessed by ACS. If not I would advise you to go for vet assess along with acs. That can reduce your waiting time.

Also, if you havent appeared to PTE/ielts. Please dont wait till acs results. Go for the exams while waiting for results. Some times it may take couple of attempts to get the desired scores. In my case first attempt of PTE, system crashed and lost a question on that and after reboot the mic didnt work. so i lost 3+ questions unknowingly. then changed the mic. But cleared the test in second attempt. So if you are after quick processing do these things in parallel.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks KeeDa, Pon , SK for your guidance.

Yes I have applied or IELTS and my exam date is 16th July. I am preparing for it nowadays. I will try to score 8 so that my final score reached 60. will surely plan for PTE A if I do not succeed in IELTS. I will check for bba-mba now and if not there then will apply with Vtesse. I went to that site but found it little confusing as from where should I start and look.
---------------------------------------------
1. My Age 42 ( 15 Points)
2. RPL (Academics will give me 15 points)
3. Work Exp ( I have 11 yrs of relevant exp. 11-6 =5 years) 10 points
4. IELTS Band 8 (20 points)


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1.a: I cannot help you with RPL format, maybe someone does, or just search on the ACS website itself. They may have a sample or a template.
> 
> 1.b: Yes, 6 years will be deducted in case of a RPL application.
> 
> ...


On what case someone needs to go for RPL?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Naga1985 said:


> On what case someone needs to go for RPL?


When education qualification does not have sufficient ICT subjects. Check page#9 chapter#8 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf to understand ICT Major, Minor, and Non-ICT criteria and then check the subjects (core units) requirement for your nominated ANZSCO from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> When education qualification does not have sufficient ICT subjects. Check page#9 chapter#8 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf to understand ICT Major, Minor, and Non-ICT criteria and then check the subjects (core units) requirement for your nominated ANZSCO from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf



Hi Keeda I need your urgent help. I got positive Skill assessment from ACS but since my highest education is Bachelor of Commerce ACS did not give any feedback on that. What is the process of getting the education assessed via Vetassess. I visited their website but am not able to figure out. My agent tells me that it is not needed as my university is a recognized university in India. I already applied for SA nomination yesterday. Can you please guide me through the process. 

Regards
AJ



------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Naga.
RPL is required when your academic qualifications does not match directly with your work experience. For instance in my case I am an BBA & MBA but I do not have any computer degree or qualification but my majority of work experience is of Business Analyst in IT Companies. 
I hope that clears.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Hi Keeda I need your urgent help. I got positive Skill assessment from ACS but since my highest education is Bachelor of Commerce ACS did not give any feedback on that. What is the process of getting the education assessed via Vetassess. I visited their website but am not able to figure out. My agent tells me that it is not needed as my university is a recognized university in India. I already applied for SA nomination yesterday. Can you please guide me through the process.
> 
> Regards
> AJ
> ...



I guess you should wait for your education to be assessed before proceeding further.

You can go for Points Test Advice from VETASSESS. They will assess your degree if the degree is from reputed institution. You may contact them through the email address in their website.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Naga1985 said:
> 
> 
> > On what case someone needs to go for RPL?
> ...


Thank you Keeda for the update. Hopefully I will not be directed to RPL


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I guess you should wait for your education to be assessed before proceeding further.
> 
> 
> 
> You can go for Points Test Advice from VETASSESS. They will assess your degree if the degree is from reputed institution. You may contact them through the email address in their website.




Thanks Saravanan. I applied for the Points Test Advice for my Bachelors degree to be assessed. I already have positive skill assessment from ACS for my work experience. Any rough idea how much time Vetassess would generally take for education assessment only?


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Usually 30 days. but i got faster response. So it depends case to case.

You may refer to my signature for timelines

19-May-16 - PTA Submitted.
27-May-16 - PTA - Completed


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Usually 30 days. but i got faster response. So it depends case to case.
> 
> You may refer to my signature for timelines
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update Saravanan. This is promising. Hoping for the best. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Dear Friends,

My ACS application with RPL is approved and I got the letter from ACS. My relevant experience is 9 years as per ACS.

Now my score break up is as follows :
Age 15 points
Work Exp 15 points
Academic 15 points ( I am an MBA )
IELTS - Waiting for the results but expecting a Band 7 or 6 ( worst case)

Now my objective is that,I do not want to wait for PR (60 points) rather apply under any work visa and reach Australia and start working. Once I am working there, I can apply for PR lateron. 

Now query is that with my above status which visa can I apply and how. Can I get 489/190 visa? Please advise me.

regards
Rajeev


----------



## wagha (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello all seniors,

Thank you for your guidance here. I need your help in suggesting best possible 'next steps' for my ACS/ PR (189/190).

My case:
1. I am Bachelor in Electrical Engineering.
2. I have total of 6+ years of experience in IT.
3. I applied for ACS assessment after completing exact 6 years. Since my degree is ICT minor, ACS cut 6 years out of my experience.
4. Out of these 6 years, I have worked in India for 3 years and remaining 3 years in Australia.
5. Points estimation for myself: (Age: 30, Bachelor degree: 15, PTE-A: 10 = Total: 55)

My question:
a. Is it worth applying for RPL to get experience points (especially after getting accessed by them already last year)
b. Are there any other ways to get my experience assessed in order to get overseas/ overall work experience?

Your help in this regard will be highly helpful. Thank you all in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## sharad18 (Feb 18, 2017)

Congratulation!!! 

I need your help.

My last 5 years of experience was with 2 organization and I have created 2 project report. But in contact number and email ID , do I need to mention my number and my email id ? 

@ Email Id -- For current project , my email id will be valid but for previous organization project that organization id will not be valid. 

So do need to mention my project manager or supervisor email in both case?

@ Contact number --- shall I mention my project manager or supervisor contact number?

Please reply.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> When education qualification does not have sufficient ICT subjects. Check page#9 chapter#8 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf to understand ICT Major, Minor, and Non-ICT criteria and then check the subjects (core units) requirement for your nominated ANZSCO from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf


I have 16 years of IT experience, education: BCOM hons (3 yrs), Diploma in IT 1 yr, Masters in Comp Sc (2yrs distance learning). Am I eligible for ACS route? if not what is the alternative.. Please advise.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Naga.
> RPL is required when your academic qualifications does not match directly with your work experience. For instance in my case I am an BBA & MBA but I do not have any computer degree or qualification but my majority of work experience is of Business Analyst in IT Companies.
> I hope that clears.


What if bachelors is not IT and Masters is in IT. Will ACS consider the education or I have to go via RPL?


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Need help guys...

I submitted my ACS assessment in July and in Aug, ACS suggested me to change the application type to RPL as i have done 3 years diploma in engineering after 12th from board of technical education Delhi. I did that and paid the fee of $200 AUD + RPL project report. Today ACS provided the result as positive after deducting my 8 years of experience out of 17 years but did not talk about my qualification in there. 

What should i do?


----------



## rohitks444 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Need HElp with RPL*

Hi All

I would your kind help as I am about to start the journey of applying for Australia PR. As part of initial step of ACS , I need to prepare the RPL report. Can anyone of you please help me with the latest RPL report sample / link. 

I have done my engineering in mechnical and have been working as software engineer for the past 13 years. Any sample filled report will also help. Your help will be appreciated.

REgards
RS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohitks444 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I would your kind help as I am about to start the journey of applying for Australia PR. As part of initial step of ACS , I need to prepare the RPL report. Can anyone of you please help me with the latest RPL report sample / link.
> 
> ...


You can download a sample here

https://acsrplaustralia.com/acs-rpl-sample-for-software-engineer/

Do not use the report 
It’s just to give you a basic idea of what’s required 

Cheers


----------



## rohitks444 (Feb 26, 2017)

NB said:


> You can download a sample here
> 
> Do not use the report
> It’s just to give you a basic idea of what’s required
> ...


Thank you so much but not able to download.


----------



## Vedant2011 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi,

I am having 13+ years of working experience as an IT Analyst and Programmer. I am planning to get my skills accessed under 261311 - Analyst Programmer, and I have all roles and responsibilities certificates from my employers, along with salary slips and other related documents.

Could anyone share or guide me on how to write a proper RPL and share some samples.

I would be highly obliged to get guidance and response. 

Thanks


----------

